# Any NJ / NY / PA guys want to hit the lounge Saturday?



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Fellas,

This Saturday I think the kids will still be away so I'll be at the lounge and would love a chance to meet some of the local BOTL's. Anyway we can make this happen?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Where are you going to be Scott? I might be able to swing through for a stick.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I missed ya last weekend, what time were you heading down there?


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Reply posted to wrong thread - oops!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd like to get there early afternoon. If the weather is decent and I am in fact kid free, I'll do the lawn in the morning, walk the dog and do a few things around the house then head over. But honestly, to meet some members here, I will make it any time so give me some ideas as far as your schedules.

11 Boulder Hills Blvd Wantage NJ 07461
(aprox 2 miles north of Hamburg on Rt 23 on left hand side
or navigational use 190 Rt 23 Wantage to reach the Town Center


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Oof, I saw your post on another site and thought N. Jersey was more like Bergen.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well since I was voted and honorary New Jersey Resident, I would like to go, I will however need a ride, I recommend Isaac he can get us there on time I am soooo sure about this!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Good idea! If only I lived in the north. I would love to meet up with some BOTL's, we might have to do the same thing in the Atl. :biggrin:


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Scott....unfortunately I'm not free this Saturday, or I would gladly take a road trip south to meet up with some friendly BOTL's. If another kid-free day comes up in the future, let me know!


----------

